# Introduction of the German Longhair Cat



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi there,

as promised in my introduction thread, I would like to introduce my very rare breed to you guys 

I'm breeding German Longhair cats. The breed has been recognized by the WCF in 2012. On the WCF website you can find a presentation of the history and the standard of the German Longhair (DLH).
WCF - World Cat Federation

The German Longhair is a muscular cat, but semi-cobby, the legs are of medium length, the chin is moderately strong developed, it has no large whisker pads, the eyes are open and slightly slanted, the coat is easy to groom, shiny and silky and cats with backparting are preferred.

Here are pictures of some German Longhair (Deutsch Langhaar):





































And these two are my cats:

Nitika von Sinthari, 5 months old & Lilly vom Leineufer, 7 months old


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

beautiful cats, I'm bumping this as it was awaiting approval...Jill


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you  The last pic is a bit large lol sorry about that!


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

I have to zoom out to click on 'LIKE' 

and zoom back in to post! 

Beautiful cats


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

They are beautiful, what are their origins?


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you 

It's quite a bit to tell about the history - there is a really good Information Page that pretty much tells you everything, if you are interested. They do have a very interesting history and it's a shame, that there are hardly any German Longhairs left.

Here is the English link: The German Longhair - The German Longhair Cat


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I think I'm in love :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i love them all , very nice cats , thankyou for sharing 

lovely coats already for their age


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

Aaaw thanks Cazzer :001_wub:

The natural beautiful look and the special history made me fall in love with them as well! 

I really hope they will be a little more popular in the future. Hardly anyone knows the breed - even in Germany. Thats really sad and I wish it would change over time.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

wow they are spectacularly gorgeous


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you Wicket and moggiemum  I am happy to post more pictures or answer any questions you have.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful cats :001_wub: :001_wub:

Thank you for sharing  and posting the link, going to have a read up 


Welcome to the forum


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow they look a bit like a wegie but stockier and plus side you can get them in colour point as well. Wegies you can't.

They are very beautiful. (Love)


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my gosh they are beautiful they look a little bit like Norwegian forest but stockier and with a shorter mane and tail. They are beautiful can they go out in harsh weather conditions like the wegie can and what is the average weight for them and what is their personality like ? Sorry for the twenty questions but I think they are amazing


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you 

here are some kitten pics


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What stunning cats :001_tt1:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Gorgeous cats that I had not heard of before. I love the tortie in your first post. Please stay around and tell us more...what sort of character do they have?


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

megsie84 said:


> Oh my gosh they are beautiful they look a little bit like Norwegian forest but stockier and with a shorter mane and tail. They are beautiful can they go out in harsh weather conditions like the wegie can and what is the average weight for them and what is their personality like ? Sorry for the twenty questions but I think they are amazing


Thank you  Yes they have no problem with harsh weather or even hot summers, their coat is quite different in winter and summer. They weigh between 3,5-5,5 kg (female) 4,5-6,5 kg (male).

Their personality is very friendly, cuddly and have a calm and playful nature with a moderate temperament and an easy to maintain coat.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow !!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: they are stunning !! Love them all , especially the black/smokes 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

Jonescat said:


> Gorgeous cats that I had not heard of before. I love the tortie in your first post. Please stay around and tell us more...what sort of character do they have?


Thank you for the compliment  And I hope you all excuse my poor English... I have lived in England for 3 years, but thats quite a while ago now. I have to say I miss it terribly though, esp the lovely people! 
Whenever I hear a british accent I feel totally "homesick"


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh my :001_wub::001_wub::001_tt1::001_tt1: , i really wish i had not looked ........ NOT  beautiful .


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Gorgeous, I saw them recently on one of the facebook groups, lovely cats


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

Yours are lovely too! Small world it is on facebook lol!


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

They are simply stunning! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Lovely cat - I can see similarities to the Siberian (native Russian longhair cat) and the British Longhair (longhair version of the British 'native' cat).


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

German Longhair said:


> Thank you  Yes they have no problem with harsh weather or even hot summers, their coat is quite different in winter and summer. They weigh between 3,5-5,5 kg (female) 4,5-6,5 kg (male).
> 
> Their personality is very friendly, cuddly and have a calm and playful nature with a moderate temperament and an easy to maintain coat.


Thank you .


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:001_wub: They are gorgeous!!! Love the kitten pictures


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

Soupie said:


> Lovely cat - I can see similarities to the Siberian (native Russian longhair cat) and the British Longhair (longhair version of the British 'native' cat).


Hi Soupie, thank you  The SIB is quite similar to the DLH, but has deep set, broad cheek bones, the eyes are more deep set and the coat has a soft and fine undercoat and a coarser, firm top coat.

The DLH has high set cheek bones, open eyes (not deep set) and a more silky, flat coat preferably with back-parting.

The BLH is cobby, has short legs, large round whisker pads, a massive, broad head with a firm chin, the coat shall be rather coarse and crisp and shall stand away from the body.

The DLH is a muscular cat, but semi-cobby, the legs are of medium length, the chin is moderately strong developed, it has no large whisker pads, the eyes are open and slightly slanted, the coat is easy to groom, shiny and silky and cats with backparting are preferred.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

The more you talk about them the more I want one lol ! What breed's does the German longhair originate from and are they in any other country apart from Germany yet?


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi Megsie, 

we are only about a dozen breeders in Germany so far, but we are growing  We have the first breeder in Austria now and hopefully it will spread further. 

In the 1930ies "Angora" was the umbrella term for both breeds Persian and German Longhair. After WW II there were only very few pedigree cats left and the two longhair breeds Persian and German Longhair were bred again under the former common name "Angora". Until 1965 unfortunately most of the German Longhair were absorbed in Persian breeding programmes

Until 2000 there was only one breeder of German Longhair (DLH). Mrs Aschemeier was the last DLH breeder für years. She got her first breeding cats in the late 1960ies and tried to preserve the breed like it has been. In 2005, when she was around 80, she stopped her breeding programme and gave 5 of her cats to new founded catteries. Unfortunately most of the cats didn't reproduce due to their relative higher age. Baer von der Wassermuehle, a 9 years old healthy and potent male, still lives with her and will hopefully sire 1 or 2 more litters. He has a quite high COI but sired healthy litters. This year there will be the first Baer line-bred litters.

To build up a healthy, genetically variable genepool further cats are needed to continue the Aschemeier cats' legacy and preserve the phenotypical and genotypical characteristics of the breed. So sound cats with the favored appearence and character of a German Longhair are suitable foundations. The closer they come to the standard the better. But cats of related breeds are used for outcrossing too. In the cats that come from foundations there is only minimal line breeding so they bring in the needed genetic diversity.

Most of the breeders do a lot of testing (e.g. gene tests, ultrasound of heart and kidneys) before breeding a cat. So up to now there are no known health issues or genetic predispositions.

DLH can be shown on WCF shows and at shows of most of the independent clubs in Germany. The breed has got champion status. We will try to reach recognition in other orgnanisations, but it's a long way to go especially with only about a dozen active showing breeders..


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I want one!or 2 or 3 or one in every colour:lol: They are Beautiful.
Welcome to the forum and please stay.
I think you have got a few people on here hooked today including me:thumbup:


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you Jill - I'm so happy you guys like our cats  

It will take a while for my girls until they will have their first litters I'm afraid. They are only 5 and 7 months lold now. But I am so excited! I chose a very nice hubby for Nitika - the pic is attached! 


But there are some really promising lines coming up in spring - I will definitely put pictures on here as soon as they will be born!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

He's a gorgeous boy! So how many breeders are there of them in Germany?


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes he really is - I'm so in love with him and I am sure he and Nika will have beautiful babys  

We are about 20 breeders in Germany at the moment. Not many at all! And a new one in Austria!


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

As so many have said I am in love, love your girls. Scrummy. Welcome Welcome Welcome


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

Here are lots of pics of my ladies


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

They really are stunning cats


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful  and here I was thinking that my cat wish list was nearly fulfilled !!  gorgeous cats :001_wub:


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

hehe maybe you need another one  It would be the first German Longhair in the UK!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

German Longhair said:


> hehe maybe you need another one  It would be the first German Longhair in the UK!


Really, there are none in the UK ?  what a shame!! I do need another  but next on my list is longhaired curly selkirk rex , a black one :001_wub:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Cats cats cats said:


> Absolutely beautiful  and here I was thinking that my cat wish list was nearly fulfilled !!  gorgeous cats :001_wub:


Funny I thought of you when I saw them! Especially Nitika!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

They are beautiful, very similar to the Sibbys and the Neva Masquerades.
Gorgeous photos, they are stunning x


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you Sharon  and yes, they are similar to Sibirians


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey guys,

just wanted to show you my 2 weeks old litter 










Gabriella









Loulou









Eleanor









Kovin









Leonhard









The happy parents Lilly vom Leineufer & Ravell von Germangora


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome back! Wish I had a space in my house for one  Still it would be great if you could post pics as they grow.


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you - I will post more pics  

It really is a shame, that there are no GL Breeders in the UK - but who knows what the future holds


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

They're all beautiful


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I feel awful but I REALLY want some of these when my cats finally abandon me after a super long, healthy life... Most pedigrees I look at and I think they are lovely but none of them have had anything that particularly stood out to make me want them more than moggies. These guys are stunning and I just adore how chunky their legs are! :001_wub: Hopefully they will be more abundant in the next 20 or so years!


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you for your nice comments. I really hope that in 20 yrs time, they won't even be rare anymore and there willl be breeders in the UK as well


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

Here is a cute Video


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Gosh they are beautiful! I love the way they look like a 'natural' cat, not overbred or extreme.....and those chunky legs. mmmmmm


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm in love, they are simply stunning cats. I would live to add 2 to our wee family:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you  Thats why I adore this breed too! 

If you are interested - you can add me on facebook "Nicole vom Leineufer"


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Oooh lovely! 

What are their personalities like and their size?

They may have to go onto my 'Wanted' list!


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

They are of medium size and have a moderate temperament. They are sociable, cuddly and playful. Most of them like children and dogs and enjoy to be part of a lively family  

My cat Lilly is a calm and cuddly cat. She loves to lie in the Garden and let the sun shine on her tummy  
Nika is extremly cuddly and loves kisses! She is a really good hunter and entertains everyone with her acrobatic stunts! She is brave and loves children and visitors!


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

I took some new photos yesterday - here they are!


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

Leonhardt (Leon) vom Leineufer
































































Loulou vom Leineufer
































































Eleanor (Elli) vom Leineufer
































































Gabriella (Ella) vom Leineufer
































































Kovin vom Leineufer


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Stunning babies :001_wub:


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

Here is a new video


----------



## Tillytiller (Mar 8, 2014)

Love them! They are beautiful!!


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

Here are some new pictures 

Leonhard



















Loulou




























Eleanor



















Gabriella




























Kovin


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

You take such lovely photos


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

and more pics  hope I'm not annoying you guys


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You are. How do you get them to behave so well?  great photos in every way.


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you so much - it's not easy lol. They are quite fast now - just needs a lot of patience and about a 100 pics


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

And here is all of them <3


----------



## Mepoooo (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks proud cat.


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

The kitten are 6 weeks old now and soo lively  They love to cuddle and play 

Here are some new pictures:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Growing up gorgeous, are you keeping any?


----------



## German Longhair (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes, I'm keeping Loulou


----------

